# upgrade acer extensa 5620z



## workpave20 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have an Acer Extensa 5620z, pentium dual T2330 1.6 ghz 
socket P (478) 533 fsb, 2mb ddr pc2-5300 (333mhz) 120gb hard drive.
Can I upgrade this laptop?
Any suggestions most welcome. Thanks in advance
:smile: running Vista Home Premium


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possibly but it don't expect any major improvements. Do you have any particular upgrade(s) in mind?


----------



## workpave20 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Tyree.. 
cpu and ram


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Workpave20!

I own a 5620z, too. Yesterday I decided to make some little upgrades, because that 160GB HDD and only 1GB RAM made me sick. First I thought of buying a new one but I was not able to find an inexpensive one that satisfied my needs.

So, here is what I just ordered:

Hard Drive: 750GB Western Digital Scorpio Black WD7500BPKT 16MB 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 3Gb/s, 7200 RPM(!!!)

RAM: 4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-667 SO-DIMM CL4 Dual Kit

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T9900, 6M Cache, 3.06GHz, 1066 MHz FSB

I'm not sure if the Intel T9900 will work on that GM965 Chipset, that's why I ordered inexpensive RAM with only 667 MHz.

I hope I can tell you more in some days.

Greets
Andreas


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I was going to say best move is double the ram and get a larger 7200 Rpm hard drive and you will see a difference.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A RAM upgrade may be beneficial but I would suggest using Crucial. It is the best for compatibility with OEM PC's. If you're using XP, 2GB is fine.
OEM PC's use Mobo/Bios made for them making it difficult to determine what CPU's are/are not compatible. Many laptops CPU's are not upgradeable.


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Today my Kingston HyperX-RAM and the Scorpion Black-HDD arrived. The HyperX-RAM does not work in Dual-Channel-Mode on the 5620z!!!  One 2GB-DIMM alone is fine, but with two DIMMs Windows will not boot and show a blue screen that says, that the PFN-List was corrupt. 

I now ordered another 4GB Kingston-Kit, this time CL5 with 800MHz.

Five days ago I got a message from China that my processor is on its way...

I'm going to install Win7 right now, but wait for the activation until I made sure all my hardware is working.

Everybody have a nice European Song Contest this evening!

Greetings from Germany
Andreas


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not surprising for Kingston and especially there Hyper-X series. 
You can't beat Crucial for compatibility/reliability with OEM Mobo's.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I'm with you all the way on passing on the Hyper-X and personally use nothing but Crucial if I can every time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Crucial is almost always the best option for OEM or standard use.


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Hmm... I don't know any distributors in Germany selling Crucial. :4-dontkno Well, let's see if any other CL5 works. If that kit with 800MHz wouldn't work I'll try 667 MHz and if that doesn't work I'll throw the whole sh** out of the window, rob a bank and get me a notebook with gaming-graphics.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Crucial sells in Germany from their website.
Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Crucial Awards
I think you order here:
Crucial.com Memory EU France - Memory for Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq, SSD


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Kingston KVR800D2S5K2/K2 either does not work on the 5620z. You guys really think I should try Crucial??? Well, it can't be more expensive than ordering any RAM and sending it back the same day...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I won't use anything else and I build pc's for a living.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Crucial is the usually best choice for OEM/standard use RAM. Crucial RAM is commonly available so you could probably find it cheaper than the Crucial site.


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll give Crucial a try...


----------



## andreasmartin19 (May 8, 2011)

Last friday my Intel T9900 from China arrived... not at home but 40 kilometers away at the customs duty office. Today I had to drive there and pay 19% tax on the processor. And now it doesn't work.

I surrender!!! The 5620Z is not compatible to any sh**! It's not even possible to get a processor for it that works at 3 GHz.

-> Buy a new laptop.


----------



## ruffelam (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldnt believe this guy when I read this post, the acer extensa has a fsb of 800 MHz if i'm not mistaken, he is trying to fit a 1066 MHz chip, which obviously wont work. At least pick a cpu that is compatible. i.e. a cpu with a 800 MHz fsb!

The problem with the memory is most likely the operating system installed on his laptop is 32 bit, and doesnt support 4 GB, if he wishes to use 4 GB then he should install a 64 bit OS. The idea of installing a 64 bit OS with just 4 GB is silly, there isnt any option for upgrading it. His best best would be to stick with a 2 + 1 GB setup, though he would lose dual channel mode. I personally use 2 x 1 GB corsair value memory chips and it serves me fine. 

My last point is why on earth would anyone spend over £100 for a cpu to upgrade a budget laptop. He'd be far better of picking up something like a T7700 for about thirty quid on ebay. Though I believe I read somewhere the T8300 is also compatible.

Whatever you do with this laptop you're still going to be stuck with the onboard graphics, this wont ever be a top notch gaming laptop! If however you like playing the odd old game, then it will be perfect. 

Though I personally like laptops, probably from watching films like "hackers." At the end of the day they just dont have the expansion capabilities that a tower has. For the foreseeable future I will be sticking with my tower and use the laptop about once a year, heh.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yup I could not agree more. And you know there are configurators on the Kingston site and Crucial site that will guaranty compatibility besides that were clearly never used. If a model is recommended and doesn't work they will give money back and/or send a label for what you have and replace it though it seldom happens to me I had it happen once with each site and they were great about exchange, so price isn't everything and sometimes I pay more knowing I will have service.


----------

